

50% of Innovation will be Gamified by 2015 - triviatise
http://gamification.co/2011/04/13/gartner-50-of-innovation-will-be-gamified-by-2015/

======
edw
Yeah, see how well the gamification of HN worked out?

"Gamification" is the new "viral." It'll make a lot of people major consulting
bank, but it's not going to create a lot of high quality content or revenue or
whatever.

I write this a couple hours after returning from lunch, where, as I was
checking in to Philadelphia's Reading Terminal Market on Foursquare, I asked
myself, "What the FUCK am I doing?! Who cares?!" I'm _this_ close to removing
Foursquare from my phone.

The recent article on ReadWriteWeb on the coming death of the check-in is spot
on. I'm someone who lives in a dense urban area, who checks in because I'm
hoping against hope that maybe someday, some's going to text me after seeing
my check-in with a "Dude! You're at Bob and Barbara's drinking a special! I am
_so_ there!" But it hasn't happened in the two plus years I've been playing
with Foursquare on and off.

------
ctide
Or you could just read the press release from Gartner here :
<https://www.gartner.com/it/page.jsp?id=1629214>

The blog 'author' literally added nothing to it, which is probably why he
botched all the links.

For what it's worth, I hope Gartner's wrong. Applications are already so
saturated with gamification that I've found it to be more a turn off at this
stage.

Make your product compelling, not compulsive.

~~~
triviatise
I decided to do the blog instead of the gartner press release because of all
the gartner advertising at the bottom of the release.

------
r00fus
This is the same Gartner that concluded that WP7 would have better smartphone
marketshare than iOS in 2015 (by dubious interpolation)?

Their example of "America's Army" as gamification is a bit off; it's a
virtualization and recruiting tool, and doesn't do much to say "earn your E4".

I think the "gamification" operates best when soliciting commentary/feedback
and community building. An example could be barackobama.com where you got
points for making calls and referring your friends/family, i.e., things you
would normally do on the site.

------
3am
The idea of collaboration tools with points/voting/buzz indexes across large
organizations could be a good idea, but please won't someone come up with a
better buzzword for it?

~~~
vyrotek
Please, I beg someone to come up with a new word. My company is a platform
provider in this space and we aren't a fan of the term.

I have to admit that it is nice to _finally_ have a unique word which
companies can search for... but its a pretty loaded term and is already used
to mean different things by different companies.

------
neuroelectronic
I suppose that's better than snackified innovation.

